# U-Boat Type V11B - 1/350 AFV Club Pt 2



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Last photo shows the U-Boat at same scale against my HMS King George V. Derek


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Really nice model and an interesting comparison! Congratulations.
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for viewing Dave, appreciate it. Derek


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day caledonia2006.today.02:06.re:u-boats type v11b-1/350 afv club pt 2.great looking models,thank you for sharing.keep posting.regards ben27


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for viewing Ben, glad you liked it. Derek


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

Excellent workmanship, congratulations on a very realistic model. (Thumb)


----------



## Pete D Pirate (Jan 8, 2014)

Like Tmac says, Derek. Well done.


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Thank you both for your kind comments Gentlemen. Later this Sumer I will be starting the 1/350 Dragon kit of the DKM Scharnhorst, would there be any interest in me doing a building log on this forum? Derek


----------



## Pete D Pirate (Jan 8, 2014)

Yes please! (==D)


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

i'll second that Caledonia, and your submarine is absolutely beautiful......first class.


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Pete D Pirate said:


> Yes please! (==D)


O.K. I will open up a building log when I make a start later this summer. Thanks for your interest. Derek


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

nhp651 said:


> i'll second that Caledonia, and your submarine is absolutely beautiful......first class.


Thanks Neil, glad you liked it, as mentioned in my last posting I will do a building log later this summer. Derek


----------

